# UNH Public Safety Officer I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer I*
Institution:
University of New Hampshire

Location:
Durham, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/02/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Campus Location

Durham
Summary of Position

Under the general supervision of the Adminstrative Manager for Public Safety Services or other designated supervisor, to perform routine inspections of campus property to assure compliance with state, municipal, federal and USNH safety/security regulations.

Posting Number: PS2091FY20

Other minimum qualifications

High school graduation or equivalent. Ability to use watch clock, report forms and basic communications in reporting. Working knowledge of state, municipal, federal and USNH safety/security regulations. Knowledge of first aid techniques. Sufficient strength and physical dexterity to perform duties and responsibilities of this job, including heavy work with exposure to inclement weather conditions for prolonged periods of time. Must be able to wear and use appropriate personal protective equipment, as necessary. Must successfully complete psychological/polygraph examinations. No criminal record other than minor motor vehicle violations. Must possess a New Hampshire driver's license.

Additional Preferred Qualifications

Prior experience with a campus safety agency as a public safety officer.

Salary Information

Salary is complemented by a comprehensive benefits package which includes medical, dental, retirement, tuition, and paid time off.

Duty/Responsibility

Perform assigned safety/security patrol at appointed times, as scheduled, to assure compliance with federal, state, municipal and USNH safety/security regulations.

Duty/Responsibility

Report all items requiring repair action and remain in areas to assist, if necessary.

Duty/Responsibility

Render assistance to the public

Duty/Responsibility

Enforce college/university rules and regulations,

Duty/Responsibility

May search campus property during bomb threats. May render first aid at accident scene or disaster area. May appear in court as a witness in criminal cases. Operate automobiles, radio transmitters, receivers and other equipment, as required.

Duty/Responsibility

Considerable physical effort required while on duty; duties may demand continuous standing, walking, and occasional strenuous positions while performing duties under varying climatic conditions with exposure to accidents or occupational hazards that may result in total disability or loss of life.

Duty/Responsibility

Patrol campus streets/grounds within assigned areas on foot, bicycle, segway, or in a vehicle equipped with a two-way radio to assure security of college/university property. May direct others in same classification, as required. Perform other related duties, as assigned.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
University of New Hampshire

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.usnh.edu/postings/39304


----------

